# Candlemas and Groundhog Day



## debodun (Feb 1, 2021)

Both occur on February 2nd. Almost everyone knows about the groundhog predicting the arrival of spring. Candlemas is a Christian holiday that celebrates three occasions according to Christian belief: the presentation of the child Jesus; Jesus' first entry into the temple; and the purification of the Virgin Mary. 
According to folklore, the weather on Candelmas is supposed to predict the conditions for the rest of the winter, thus grew the tradition of Groundhog Day:

If Candlemas Day be fair and bright,
Winter will have another flight.
But if it be dark with clouds and rain,
Winter is gone, and will not come again.


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

America's official groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil, says* no* early spring.

https://nypost.com/2021/02/02/groundhog-day-2021-punxsutawney-phil-predicts-winter-will-hang-on/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Punxsutawney Phil, is full of it. 

Lost count of how many Groundhog Days that have come and gone where predictions ranged from 6-8 weeks more of heavy winter, and wouldn't you know it, spring sprung at the start of March.

My philosophy... _think positive_.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 2, 2021)

I agree Aunt Marg. The only reason Punxsutawney Phil wakes up on 2/2 is because of all the loud people outside his home.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I agree Aunt Marg. The only reason Punxsutawney Phil wakes up on 2/2 is because of all the loud people outside his home.


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, Ruby!

It's my laugh of the day!


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't know about this Groundhog Day.  I think it should be canceled due to Covid-19.  If that Groundhog comes out, he better watch out for other Groundhogs so he can keep his social distance.  He is also be required to wear a mask.  Actually, the mask wearing mafia insist that he wear 2 or 3 layers of masks.  Furthermore, he should be provided with a hand sanitizer for his paws so that he will not transmit the new strain of Covid called "Hog21."  And, he should be tested to make sure that he does not have the virus but he cannot expect to receive the vaccine as they are in short supply & people are more important than some brown haired beast.  Life is hard even for a Groundhog.  I recommend that he not even bother to come out!  It's a cruel world out there!


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

The reason he sees his shadow is because of all the klieg lights shone on him.


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2021)

Ol' Phil should be grateful he doesn't live in Florida.  If he stuck his head out here, a gator would bite it off.  I wonder what THAT would portend......


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

A crocvid epidemic.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 2, 2021)

After snow for 2 days here in NYS(Catskills) I personally want to hunt down the critter and put him in the soup pot
6 more weeks of winter????? The nerve
Up here it’s more like 8 more weeks...LOLOLOLOLOLLL


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 3, 2021)




----------

